# One Thing I Hate About The Spring



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

Is all the kittens that are born around this time of year. Our area isn't really friendly when it comes to TNR,but there are plenty of people who will sit around and not try to do anything. I have talked to the local shelters to see if we could get a program started,but it's been slow going. 
Just yesterday I saw at least 10 kittens walking around. I have trapped and fixed numerous kittens and adult cats,but it's still not fixing the problem as a whole. We did have a group of women who were doing TNR for a group of cats living behind a Food Lion,but ALL OF THE CATS were accused of running down a 7 year old boy and attacking him (yes you read right). Because of this,all of them were trapped by Animal Control and killed at the shelter.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I know exactly what you mean. It's still cold and snowy here, but so many of the colony cats that have been brought in to our recovery centre from various colonies are coming in pregnant. I do TNR in Toronto, trapping specifically, and I helped a colony caretaker to trap a really pregnant colony cat two weeks ago. She was spayed with nine cats from another colony, six of which were female, _all_ of them were pregnant. Just think of the number of kittens! 

Good for you for trying to educate and get your local shelters involved! Don't give up, even if it's slow going. It's the people who advocate for change who make change happen. And, the way feral cats are dealt with, at least in Canada and the US, _is_ changing as awareness of the effectiveness of TNR increases.



gharrissc said:


> problem as a whole. We did have a group of women who were doing TNR for a group of cats living behind a Food Lion,but ALL OF THE CATS were accused of running down a 7 year old boy and attacking him (yes you read right). Because of this,all of them were trapped by Animal Control and killed at the shelter.


Give me a break. Yes, feral cats can be really aggressive, and they can cause _a lot_ of damage, which is only natural considering that, as far as they know, they're fighting for their lives. Feral cats don't launch _unprovoked_ attacks on people, they avoid them. If this incident _did_ actually occur, I seriously doubt that the kid was just minding his own business, taking a scenic stroll behind the Food Lion. Ugh, people are stupid.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Geez, I agree! Cats, especially ferals, tend to run the opposite direction if there are strangers nearby, or anyone nearby for that matter. They're not like dogs where they develop a pack mentality and hunt together. That's completely insane!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Crazy - and awful.


----------

